# Anyone duct tape their bike shoes (for warmth)?



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that it is getting colder (but not cold enough for neoprene overboots) I've been thinking about applying duct tape to the mesh on my shoes. If I do it, I'll probably apply it to the inside so the shoes don't look ridiculous. Has anyone done this, and if so, any tips?

Paul


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M has done it to the toes of her commuting shoes.

Great minds think alike!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Never heard of it, and it sounds like a bad idea. The extra thickness inside the shoe may interfere with fit, and when you remove it it will leave an adhesive residue, which will stick to your socks and create lots of bad friction.

If you're trying to limit flow of cold air to your feet, an old trick is to put a small plastic bag over the front of your foot (over the sock) before you put on the shoe.

Edit: the M's are more experienced than I, so who knows.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Wool socks?


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes. It will keep your feet warm and dry. I duct taped a pair of hiking boots that I used in the late fall, or on days it was suppose to rain. It looks goofy, but it works.

Oh yeah, I used a black shining duct tape from Walmart.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't, but I do use a pair of toe covers. Those paired with wool socks got me through the worst Portland, OR had to offer. My systems will require modifications for commuting in the Minnesota winter.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Try these on for size

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=76&product_id=523

They work great, are easy to put on and hold up well. I wouldn't ride in the snow with them, but they are just fine for those frigid Southern California winters when you need just a little extra layer.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Rule #12 in the* "Rules for Bicycle Commuters"* reads as follows:

12. Do not under any circumstances purchase commute shoes with mesh.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I duct tape the little vent hole in the sole of my shoes to try to keep my feet a little dryer in the winter.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

My son-in-law duct tapes his shoes, and they're a real mess. He has to use Goo Gone on them frequently, and the shoes look awful after just one year. I just wear wool socks until it gets below 32F, then I wear booties.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Agree with Mr. V - too much mess created, could ruin a good pair of cycling shoes.

Wool socks and shoe covers gets the job done year after year.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

neoprene socks or neoprene half sock for under $10.00 and I wear these with light nylon low socks -a wicking sock under layer in other words..


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Toe covers. They do the same thing as duct tape, but without the sticky mess.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

good idea covering vents, but duct tape can leave a nasty sticky mess... the old-skool/cheap bastid way is to use plastic bag inside shoe, cut to cover just toes or full foot depending on need (produce bags from grocery store are really thin)


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> good idea covering vents, but duct tape can leave a nasty sticky mess... the old-skool/cheap bastid way is to use plastic bag inside shoe, cut to cover just toes or full foot depending on need (produce bags from grocery store are really thin)


Your feet do sweat and plastic around the toe box or foot itself will be a wet sock against skin in no time. Wet sweaty foot + cold is worse in my opinion.



wetfeet said:


> Cold Feet Nightmare
> 
> Once you have taken the time to cover the basics, you can start looking to other things to improve your comfort level. For a long time there have been people who cover the feet in Vaseline or put plastic bags over their feet before slipping them into their shoes. While both of these techniques will increase heat trapped around your feet, they also trap moisture. This warm moist environment is perfect for growing bacteria and fungus. If you exercise frequently or for long periods of time in cold weather conditions, neither of these methods is recommended.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't scrimp on this area, get booties, or get booted back inside...due to being too cheap/cold.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Toe covers. Inexpensive. Last longer than tape. Easier to take off and clean up.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

neoprene socks, or a plastic shopping bag.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> neoprene socks, or a plastic shopping bag.


Neoprene in wet rainy weather. Plastic shopping bag if you want wet rainy feel inside your shoes on a sunny cold day.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

sandwich bags in shoe outside of sock work really well.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

EverydayRide said:


> neoprene socks or neoprene half sock for under $10.00 and I wear these with light nylon low socks -a wicking sock under layer in other words..


I've never tried these, but they sound interesting. Sometimes I have problems finding items like these in my size - 48.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:



> I've never tried these, but they sound interesting. Sometimes I have problems finding items like these in my size - 48.


I'd go the second recommendation of the two suggested.



Mr. Versatile said:


> My son-in-law duct tapes his shoes, and they're a real mess. He has to use *Goo Gone*


He's a runner and trying to save his worn heals on his running shoes. Jim Fixx and the world of repair.:thumbsup:


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Although I'm a strong advocate for duct tape used in any manner, I wouldn't duct tape my shoes for the "sole" purpose of warmth. I usually put my socks on, then wrap each foot with aluminum foil (baked potato style) and then slip my shoes on. You'll notice the reflective warmth immediately.

Arby.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Arby said:


> ....I usually put my socks on, then wrap each foot with aluminum foil (baked potato style) and then slip my shoes on. You'll notice the reflective warmth immediately.


I've used JCavilia's & Yeti's plastic method for years, but this winter I'm going with aluminum foil. "Reflective warmth" just sounds so ..........well, warm.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I've done foil... iirc sometimes it get all busted up so you pull your foot out and have little pieces of foil all over


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Foil seems like it might be bulky for some shoes. (Like mine) Anyone tried a piece of rescue blanket?


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds like a bit much taping up all the mesh. a friend of mine tapes up the underside venting on the shoes though and says it works quite well


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

i use toe covers but i slip one of those little hand-warmer packets in each one before i leave home... that usually does the trick. i have unusually cold feet however.


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

*Done it*

Yep, done it and about to do it again. I'll prob leave it on the outside for the next couple of weeks until it gets cold enough for real covers. Great at blocking the wind. Does leave a residue that takes a while to come off.


----------

